# No start after new clutch



## bbullsj (Jul 8, 2019)

I purchased an 02 Maxima 3.5, 6 speed that needed a clutch but ran great. After putting a clutch in it I cannot get it to start. Am I missing a simple connection or something that I forgot to hook up? I can see anything. I’m getting intermittent spark and when it gets spark, it will spitter and try to start but won’t. I have not check fuel but I did take the front plugs out and they smelled like fuel so I don’t believe it’s a fuel issue. 

What would cause the intermittent spark? Hopefully I’m just missing something easy.


----------

